
The New York Times Sues FCC for Net Neutrality Records - mmaanniisshh
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/09/20/1944251/the-new-york-times-sues-fcc-for-net-neutrality-records
======
craftyguy
Here's the link to the actual article with more details...
[https://www.bna.com/new-york-times-n73014482696/](https://www.bna.com/new-
york-times-n73014482696/)

Perhaps a mod can update it?

